# It eventually turned out well, but what a pain



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

Glad you got it done. Kind of bad on Griz for not doing SOMETHING for you. I mean they are supposed to be a cut or two above harbor freight.

I replaced the straight head of my 15" griz planer for a byrd. The video they have on that makes it look super easy but they managed to gloss over the one thing that took me 3 days of monkeying around - disassembly of the gearbox. Lots of pounding and cussing but it finally came apart. Anyway, super happy with the planer now.

I had to chuckle - I mushroomed the end of the head getting the bearing off, just like you did. What the heck do you do with an old head? Boat anchor?


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, that's about what it was good for. Had I realized I might need it I would have tried to clean it up, but I just tossed it.


----------



## charlton (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds painful but all's well that ends well.

The G0490 was never made in Taiwan. Was always made in China. You can search Sawmillcreek.org for confirmation on this subject.

Enjoy the jointer!


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I can't dispute that; it was something I read online, so it could be certainly wrong. Regardless, the G0490 is not the same as the G0490W, which may be of interest to some.


----------



## Mikesawdust (Jan 29, 2010)

I appreciate the review, the pain you went through to get this going is far more than I could stand. I'm glad others have more patience than me, otherwise we would have even more violence in the world. I still have the laser I bought with a bad controller board, the company wanted me to send them a video of it not working (really?). I'm sure most customer service involves keeping the customer from launching the product at a hard service, repeatedly.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

This is the sort of story that always makes me hesitant to buy Grizz products; too many reviews of Grizzly products on LJ's is like this; the ending of the story is always good, and the CS is great, but too much frustration in the middle part.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

That sucks, John. I've looked at Grizzly for my next 8" jointer upgrade as well. I like the price but I just don't have the mental or emotional stamina to put up with this kind of crap from a manufacturer any more. My time is valuable and by the time I got the tool working, I could have just bought a Powermatic and be more likely to not have this kind of issue. I don't think I'll be buying a Grizzly.

Now that you got it working, I really hope it serves you well for a long time. You deserve it after all that. Thanks for sharing your story!

Wayne


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

OK, I purchased the G0490XW. I ordered the one I wanted and waited for to come in. Came in about the same time you wrote your review. Yes it has the spiral head and mine worked first time just fine so far. Still tuning in some stuff. I probably still have a little to learn about it yet.

However, my boards come out very flat and the edges are very square. So gluing up produces nice flat work. It does exactly what a jointer is supposed to do.

I also bought the G0490XW Planer at the same time. Again, every thing worked the first time. I took time to read through a few peoples reviews, watched a few videos and had everything I needed to assemble the Planner. I did have to buy a chain hoist for the planer to get it off of the truck and to assemble it.

It took a lot of work to do everything, check and top off the gear oil. But taking the time to assemble both of them carefully has paid off.

Sorry you had so much trouble. I love that they roll so easily. I just roll mine out on the cement drive way and do the messy work outside. It produces a lot of chips. I live in Tennessee and the weather here is good enough to work outside most of the time.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi, Know this is old but thanks ,I just ordered a G0490W and a Byrd cutter XW was out of stock but wanted the Byrd head. ended up only $80 more
Thanks for the info


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Good Luck! I truly hope everything goes well. I do really like the jointer; works great.

Just don't forget those snap rings when taking the thing apart, and get yourself new bearings, just in case.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Know this is a old post but
I got this jointer added the byrd head, question, I cant figure out the fence , 
I can lock in 90 but moving it scratches the table and setting another angle seems I would need 6 hands.
Yours the same?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

The fence isn't great; something most of the reviews I read before buying pointed out.

I have mine set at 90 and all the way back to give me the largest cutting area, and never change it, so I really haven't played with it much. It seems like it should just be a matter of releasing the locking knob with the left hand and using the fence handle to set the fence with the right; that's what I do to adjust it back to 90 when needed.

I vaguely recall an issue with it dragging on the table when I was setting it up, but I was able to adjust it out. Unfortunately, I can't remember how.

Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Mark,

How did you end up getting the snap rings off? I hope there was an easier way them I ended up using.


----------



## dannmarks (Oct 22, 2016)

"Moving it scratches the table"

There is a pivot arm with set screws in it at the front of the base that holds the fence up. Loosen up the set screws and lift up the fence enough to place a thin ruler under the edge of the fence. Re-lock down the set screws. Remove the ruler… Now you will have to readjust the setting of the 90 degree etc. I had this same trouble in 1980 on my first 8" Grizzly Jointer. Took me a few minutes to figure it out too.

I love my Grizzly Jointer.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Grizzly is a crapshoot. Sometimes you get good sometimes you get bad. No matter what you have to put in a some work deburring and whatnot. I had issues that had been resolved with a tracksaw and a bandsaw riser block. It kinda is what it is.


----------



## BigEd46 (Jun 19, 2015)

Very interesting. I just lost my Delta 6" that worked fine. Now I am deciding between the Grizzly G0656 8" and the PM 54A. I thought I would buy the Grizz, saving $150 and getting an 8" jointer, but they are back ordered and no telling when they will ship. Now I read all these comments and am not sure I want all the headaches. I would have no patience with a jointer that arrived in the condition John described. Besides my 6" had done a fine job for four years. What I really want is the long bed and the PM is only 6" shorter than the Grizz. If I am missing something, please let me know.
Ed


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Ed,

I hear you. Since I got past my original issues, the jointer has been great. But, if I had to do it all over again, knowing what I'd go through, I'm not sure I wouldn't have spent the extra and gone with a more expensive brand. No guarantee it would have been trouble free, but I think it would have been more likely.

8" width is nice, but if you don't need it, there's no sense paying for it. The longer bed are really nice too. If a long bed 6" works for you, it sounds like a sound solution.


----------

